# GIFT TIME!!!! Featuring: Cheryl Caragan's Lola, and bahamutt99's Superman!!!!



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes that's right! I made gift sketches for them. I think that they have some gorgeous dogs, and i wanted to share the pics with GP. The results? They loved them 

Cheryl Caragan's Lola









Lindsay's Superman









K, thanks for looking


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

That is so bangin, Nisse! You are such a talented young girl!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> That is so bangin, Nisse! You are such a talented young girl!


Hahaha, thankies Lala! You are sooo sweet! Luv ya!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

omh gorgeous work , you got some serious talent


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> omh gorgeous work , you got some serious talent


LOL! I love your avatar!
Thank you girl! These sketches have really helped my PB realism anatomy  Hugs!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Man oh man you gots TALENT!!! Great work! I may need a drawing of Bella from you in the future!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

wow!!! those look amazing!!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Man oh man you gots TALENT!!! Great work! I may need a drawing of Bella from you in the future!


LOL thank you! And thank you for viewing my art hahahaha! Just let me know when you're ready for some art! You rock!



circlemkennels said:


> wow!!! those look amazing!!!


Thankies! The dogs are sooo gorgeous, so i tried to match of up their sketches rofl!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Superman thanks you again. He didn't know he'd mastered the art of NOT looking like a total doofus.


----------

